# Pedal de expresion



## JOC (Dic 22, 2007)

Hola de nuevo, podrian mandarme ideas o esquemas para armar un pedal de expresio para guitarra o bajo? bueno gracias


----------



## Dano (Dic 22, 2007)

Quieres un Wah-Wah? Si es eso pues en internet hay muchisima cantidad de material solo hay que buscarla, ademas en el foro hay un tema abierto sobre el tema.

http://www.pisotones.com/Tri-Wah/Wah.htm

Que relación tiene esto con fuentes de alimentación?

Movido

Saludos


----------



## JOC (Dic 22, 2007)

bueno muchas gracias por este link, igual yo queria saber como armar el pedar la parte del pote y si hay alguna alternativa osea no utilizar un pote


----------

